# Do you visit the breeder?



## armbrusteri (Jul 16, 2016)

Let's say you're getting a GSD puppy and you've chosen a breeder that comes highly recommended by people who know what they are doing. Do you still go visit the breeder before you get the puppy?

--

This would be my first GSD so I doubt I would have any clue what to look for. They seem to understand what I am looking for from the small novel I wrote them via email and have no problem with placing a dog in an active pet home. I feel really good about my choice and don't really see what I would gain by making the trek out there in person (I have a disability that makes driving long distances alone really hard and I have no one available to come with me until mid-September). Would it be absolutely ridiculous to pass on visiting the breeder?

I can say which breeder specifically but I'm curious as to what people consider the general guideline.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

You should visit. If you can't go, then talk to as many people as the breeder will connect you with about their experiences with that breeder's dogs. How will you get the puppy if you can't drive there? Will your disability affect your ability to train the dog?


----------



## Zen327 (Jul 21, 2016)

Absolutely visit. Unless you're content getting "just any" dog....


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

If the breeder is highly recommended and has a great reputation and I felt comfortable I would have the puppy shipped but I prefer to go to kennel and look at the dogs it is the fun of it but understand not always is possible.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

Would the breeder be willing to meet you half way? It's not quite the same as going there yourself but if you're getting good reviews from others it might be a good compromise.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I am lucky to train with a breeder at their property. So it is always great to meet potential puppy owners as they usually come and visit on training day. Even if there aren't pups, people will visit to meet the dogs and watch the training(there are club dogs from the breeder, but also dogs that are not from the breeder). 
I agree with Jenny, if the breeder is recommended and has a great program, then no reason to travel across country to get a pup, but many people will do just that because they do want to see and learn more. 
The breeder I train with is very, very generous with knowledge and experiences and hides nothing. 
I guess it depends on the type kennel you deal with, some are more commercial and have staff, so the point of going visiting one of those would be lost on me....not much to 'learn'. 
I also think good breeders would like to meet a novice owner in person, to make sure they match the right pup to them, or decide that another breed may be better for that person and decline to sell a GSD to them. GSD's are not for everyone, and some people are better off with a different breed.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

What I liked most about meeting her, was meeting her dogs. Seeing their behavior and temperaments, showed us what we could expect from one of her puppies. There was not one dog, that reacted badly to guests on the property. They greeted us, then went about their own business. So reassuring to us.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

I did to check out the environment, the kennels, and meet the dam while she was pregnant. It isn't necessary if you KNOW the breeder is reputable.


----------



## Ripley2016 (Mar 6, 2016)

Definitely go. I drove four hours to visit a breeder and was 95% sure I would put a deposit down based on our phone conversation and their website and it was nothing like what I expected when I got there. Go see for yourself. You can't tell anything about mom or dad without seeing them yourself.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

ksotto333 said:


> What I liked most about meeting her, was meeting her dogs. Seeing their behavior and temperaments, showed us what we could expect from one of her puppies. There was not one dog, that reacted badly to guests on the property. They greeted us, then went about their own business. So reassuring to us.


Yes! The one outstanding thing about visiting the breeder of my first shepherd was in watching her fenced in pasture full of happy active cordial GSDs! Nice-mannered dogs. No red flags!


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

Im in a bind. The breeder I will be getting my pup from is WAY too far for me to go visit. This is not an option. It will be shipped. Any advice on what to do here? Maybe I should make my own thread.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Julian G said:


> Im in a bind. The breeder I will be getting my pup from is WAY too far for me to go visit. This is not an option. It will be shipped. Any advice on what to do here? Maybe I should make my own thread.


It's always better if you can go out and see the breeder and dogs, but then you limit yourself to getting your dog from a local breeder. There may not be an excellent breeder in your area. 

One caveat: seeing dogs on their home turf tells you very little. The same dog who is confident and outgoing could be a shuddering wreck out in the Real World.

I've done it both ways, including having an adult dog shipped from Europe sight unseen. I had complete trust in the person with whom I was working.

The new pup I'm getting will be shipped.

I'm relying on the breeder's reputation, which is stellar. Also, I'm looking at the pedigrees and titles on the dogs as well as videos of them working. 

This is the first pairing of this particular sire and dam, so it's more of a risk than a repeat breeding would be.

In any case, limiting yourself to local breeders is also risky. What if all you have locally is byb? We drove 900 mi for my current male, though I had already made my decision and paid for him based on reputation, pedigree and how active the breeder is in SDA.

Just do your homework, get good advice from someone who knows what he or she is talking about and you should be fine.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

If it's possible, sure, go meet them, meet their dogs! For me, it's not a cliff hanger to 'have' to meet them since a few of my dogs have come from long distances making it impossible for me to do so...

I have always had good luck and gotten just what I've wanted/didn't want from breeders whom I haven't met in person and who have picked puppies for me.

Now, when I want to add another gsd, I will always go back to Masi's breeder because she knows what I want/don't want, has healthy dogs, and even tho we've never come face to face (because of distance),,she is a good friend and always there for us..


----------



## armbrusteri (Jul 16, 2016)

Thanks for the advice folks! I tend to be a bit utilitarian so I was thinking "I know they're not a BYB or puppy mill, what could I learn from going out there? people get puppies flown out to them all the time!" but it sounds like it's worth the visit to see the adult dogs and talk to the breeder in person.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

I went and met my pup's breeder, a 4 hour drive, but it was worth it for my peace of mind. Also since I was given a choice between two of the males my visit did influence my choice. I think if you can go visit it is nice to meet a breeder in person and their dogs. I would avoid any breeders that don't want you to come visit, or who want you to meet the pups off site. I almost got a pup from a breeder that had buyers meeting the puppies offsite, and then was doing pickups at a pet store chain. That among some other red flags steered me away. If I could not visit it wouldn't be a deal breaker with a breeder I trusted, but if it's possible I probably would visit because who doesn't love playing with a bunch of puppies!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have driven from MI to TX, VA, and WI for puppies. Only one of the puppies that I have bought over the years did I have shipped to me and I had known her breeder for many many years. It was nice meeting the breeders in person, meeting the dam of the litters and seeing the other littermates. A couple of litters I should have said no after seeing them and lived to regret that I didn't' walk away immediately so you do have to have some backbone to go visit.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

Sounds like you have found a good breeder if you have referrals from experienced people you trust. That being said I would still go visit the breeder if possible. It will help you build a more personal relationship with the breeder seeing them face to face and they would get a better feel for what pup is a best match for you. I was lucky enough to be able to visit the breeder to see the pups before they were ready (3+ hours away) and then also meet with the breeder and owner/trainer of the sire at their training facility to pick up my puppy(2hours away). We are now training with her sire's owner on a weekly basis and my pup is doing very well. Wether you decided to visit with the breeder or not you are in for a lot of fun with your new puppy, enjoy it as much as you can because they grow up fast!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

"One caveat: seeing dogs on their home turf tells you very little. The same dog who is confident and outgoing could be a shuddering wreck out in the Real World."

I don't believe this. I think there would be something that would stand out in a dog that can't handle normal interactions in the real world.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

If you would like to go visit, listen to your gut and find a way to go see them. 

I don't have any issues with breeders who ship a puppy, or buyers who have a puppy shipped to them. Totally cool.

But - for me, personally, I prefer meeting someone. Talking. Shaking their hand. Listening. Watching their dogs. Watching them *with* their dogs. I've done this both times I purchased a puppy, and I have never had any buyer's remorse or doubt. 

If someone I already (personally) knew had a puppy I wanted on the other side of the country, I'd have no problem mailing a check and picking up the pup at the airport. 

I also agree with other commenters, spending time with the breeder(s) must surely offer them some additional insight into who YOU are, and whether or not one of their dogs would be an excellent match.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

ksotto333 said:


> "One caveat: seeing dogs on their home turf tells you very little. The same dog who is confident and outgoing could be a shuddering wreck out in the Real World."
> 
> I don't believe this. I think there would be something that would stand out in a dog that can't handle normal interactions in the real world.


It's true. I have experienced it with a puppy and with an older rescue dog. Good behavior in comfortable surroundings, and a different personality in another setting.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

ksotto333 said:


> "One caveat: seeing dogs on their home turf tells you very little. The same dog who is confident and outgoing could be a shuddering wreck out in the Real World."
> 
> I don't believe this. I think there would be something that would stand out in a dog that can't handle normal interactions in the real world.





LuvShepherds said:


> It's true. I have experienced it with a puppy and with an older rescue dog. Good behavior in comfortable surroundings, and a different personality in another setting.


I second (third?) the sentiment that dogs can seem rock solid when on their home turf surrounded with family and pack and just crumble when taken into a strange environment. The same goes for dogs that you meet out in public but it is a place that the dog routinely visits and knows. The dog will seem solid but doesn't deal well with new and different.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

One thing you definitely can see in the home environment is how the dam (and sire if he is owned by the breeder) act around strangers. I know a breeder who never would allow people to see the sire of her litters. He was "too protective". I knew the dog. He was a nerve bag. Very edgy and unpredictable. They don't need to be ultra loving, but they should be neutral and not freaking out about people with hackles up locked in another room.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

lhczth said:


> One thing you definitely can see in the home environment is how the dam (and sire if he is owned by the breeder) act around strangers. I know a breeder who never would allow people to see the sire of her litters. He was "too protective". I knew the dog. He was a nerve bag. Very edgy and unpredictable. They don't need to be ultra loving, but they should be neutral and not freaking out about people with hackles up locked in another room.


That is so true. I wasn't positive about the litter we bought from until the breeder insisted we get down on the floor with the mother, with her puppies in the room. The mother was sweet and friendly, so we decided then to buy from her litter. Our puppy has the same personality. Had the breeder not been with us, I also have no doubt the mother would have barked and shown some protective instincts. She is still a German Shepherd. We met all her dogs and they were all cordial, although some were not quite that outgoing which was fine. 

Although, from the look on the mother's face, I think she wanted OUT! All those growing puppies climbing on her all the time. It might have been relief, too :smile2:


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

lhczth said:


> One thing you definitely can see in the home environment is how the dam (and sire if he is owned by the breeder) act around strangers. I know a breeder who never would allow people to see the sire of her litters. He was "too protective". I knew the dog. He was a nerve bag. Very edgy and unpredictable. They don't need to be ultra loving, but they should be neutral and not freaking out about people with hackles up locked in another room.


When we first started looking for our first shepherd pup years ago, one "breeder" we visited stood inside her 6 foot chain link fence center and handed pups over the fence for us to look at! We were not permitted in the yard, or allowed to see either parent, who were both on premises! She said, "they are guard dogs". We said, thank you, but we are just looking right now, and got out of there!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

lhczth said:


> One thing you definitely can see in the home environment is how the dam (and sire if he is owned by the breeder) act around strangers. I know a breeder who never would allow people to see the sire of her litters. He was "too protective". I knew the dog. He was a nerve bag. Very edgy and unpredictable. They don't need to be ultra loving, but they should be neutral and not freaking out about people with hackles up locked in another room.


This is what we liked, we the strangers could walk into the dogs area without concern. If I was kept away from either parent that were on the premises I'm sure we would have walked away. Also the dam's sister was equally even tempered, just good dogs.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I have had very few people actually visit before deciding to get a puppy....even some of the ones who are close.....I have shipped pups all over the US and I have made a few mistakes in placement - actually based on recommendations from people FOR the buyer!!!! 

The dogs speak for themselves - not every breeder has a facility to visit....my dogs live in the house, in a normal neighborhood...nothing fancy or special....I co own two females who live with other people....

Often the worst situations are the big commerical impressive facilities! If the breeder has good dogs, people are happy with their pups, has accomplishments on the parents, health testing etc - it is not as important to visit as it is with a total unknown


Lee


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes. The breeder could have great dogs, but just not what you are looking for. I want to see the dogs work in training, not trial. See what qualities they have. What little things I like or don't like. I visited 2-3 clubs to watch dogs and found a breeding that was being repeated that I really loved so I knew exactly what I was getting.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

ksotto333 said:


> This is what we liked, we the strangers could walk into the dogs area without concern. If I was kept away from either parent that were on the premises I'm sure we would have walked away. Also the dam's sister was equally even tempered, just good dogs.


A friend of mines father owned a junkyard/car garage in a really bad neighborhood. He had a couple of mean old Rotts guarding the premises overnight. I don't think he would like a dog who openly let people onto his property. It's literally like one of those industrial crime plagued neighborhoods out of a Death Wish movie. See, everyone's needs are different. His dogs do not go home with him. Their job was to deter and attack anything moving onto their property. I was terrified of them growing up. But I definitely understood the need for them.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Julian G said:


> A friend of mines father owned a junkyard/car garage in a really bad neighborhood. He had a couple of mean old Rotts guarding the premises overnight. *I don't think he would like a dog who openly let people onto his property.* It's literally like one of those industrial crime plagued neighborhoods out of a Death Wish movie. See, everyone's needs are different. His dogs do not go home with him. Their job was to deter and attack anything moving onto their property. I was terrified of them growing up. But I definitely understood the need for them.


What you're describing is not the same as what ksotto was talking about.

If a breeder welcomes you into their living room and invites you to stay and talk for a while, it's completely reasonable to expect that their dog(s) can act sensible and accept you. If their dogs all act like aggressive nervous lunatics when a neutral, pleasant guest is welcomed into the house, that isn't the kind of dog I want in my own home.

If I attempted to sneak into a German Shepherd breeder's garage or shop building, I would certainly not expect calm living room behavior. 

Two totally different scenarios.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

WIBackpacker said:


> What you're describing is not the same as what ksotto was talking about.
> 
> If a breeder welcomes you into their living room and invites you to stay and talk for a while, it's completely reasonable to expect that their dog(s) can act sensible and accept you. If their dogs all act like aggressive nervous lunatics when a neutral, pleasant guest is welcomed into the house, that isn't the kind of dog I want in my own home.
> 
> ...


Well yea but he/she said that they "liked that as strangers they can come into the dogs area without problem". What I'm saying is there are people who would like to see a very territorial dog for the work they do. Estate protection requires it if you have several hundred thousand dollars of "junk" lying around.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Strangers invited into their area by the breeder. I've seen too many dogs of all breeds that you can't trust with strangers. My mom has a dog that has to be outside or I won't go into her house. I wanted dogs that I didn't have to put away in kennels, or constantly watch when we had visitors. I don't think a stranger can come into my house in the middle of night, all **** would break loose with these two.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

WIBackpacker said:


> If you would like to go visit, listen to your gut and find a way to go see them.
> 
> I don't have any issues with breeders who ship a puppy, or buyers who have a puppy shipped to them. Totally cool.
> 
> ...


Perfectly stated. There is so much that can be gained by visiting. There's nothing wrong with shipping a puppy or buying sight unseen if you've done enough research that you feel comfortable with that, but you can gain a lot of insight that way. Plus I enjoyed the process so much more as a result of those visits.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

WateryTart said:


> Perfectly stated. There is so much that can be gained by visiting. There's nothing wrong with shipping a puppy or buying sight unseen if you've done enough research that you feel comfortable with that, but you can gain a lot of insight that way. Plus I enjoyed the process so much more as a result of those visits.


It's around an 8 hour drive for me, then 8 coming back. I don't know. I would Love to go over there. Still have time to decide.


----------



## babybunnychrissy (Jul 25, 2016)

Not an owner here, but soon to be owner
I picked from a picture he sent (based off coloring and how he said the personalities are) and am going to meet the pup and her parents this Sunday and give a deposit. I wouldn't feel comf not meeting the pup and her parents prior because it's a good judge of demeanor. I don't want a pup who's totally not into myself or family and ignores us or is overly aggressive for some reason or there are obvious health problems. Meeting prior to picking up ensures you know what/who you're getting when the pup comes home


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

babybunnychrissy said:


> Not an owner here, but soon to be owner
> I picked from a picture he sent (based off coloring and how he said the personalities are) and am going to meet the pup and her parents this Sunday and give a deposit. I wouldn't feel comf not meeting the pup and her parents prior because it's a good judge of demeanor. I don't want a pup who's totally not into myself or family and ignores us or is overly aggressive for some reason or *there are obvious health problems. Meeting prior to picking up ensures you know what/who you're getting when the pup comes home*


AND lots more with just meeting to ensure you know what you are getting, even then it is or can be a crapshoot. Health problems may crop up later, so make sure the parents were health tested,and whatever previous litters they have had have been looked into. Not often do many breeders have the stud dog on property to even meet. If they do so, then I want to know if they use outside studs in their program and not just the convenience of owning a stud to use with all their bitches.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Usually, the only ones that come to look at puppies are people that are local, in that they are 100 miles or less away. They don't pick the puppy, I pick the puppy that will be bet suited for what they are wanting to do with the pup. I have only had to take one puppy back, due to the buyer getting several more small dogs and not devoting enough time to their GSD. I suggested multiple things for them them to do, but they ended up neutering and finally wanting to give the dog to someone else. I went and picked him back up.

Several puppies are shipped by air, but for many, I actually drive part way and meet them or all the way and deliver the puppy. When I do this, I bring along the mom, and possibly siblings or one of my other dogs. As for the father, I do not own a male, I travel to do the breeding with my females. Several times I have driven half way across the country to do the breeding. Because, I want the best possible match for my females.

If you have the capability of driving and meeting the breeder, parents, puppies, then I would certainly recommend it, but if you don't, ask for references, vidoe's, etc... to get a feel for everything.


----------



## FarNorthTess (Jul 29, 2016)

I made the decision to visit the breeder. I wanted to see how her dogs were and whether she had anything to hide. I did meet others that had dogs from the breeder and they highly recommended her. It also reassured me that I was making the right decision to get a dog from this breeder and I was doing the right thing to get a GSD next. 

It is worth the investment and time to do so, however, I wouldn't hesitate to get a dog from a breeder that someone highly recommended or if someone had the off-spring nearby that I could visit.


----------



## armbrusteri (Jul 16, 2016)

Thanks for the advice everyone! I did go visit the breeder and it was really neat to see all the dogs in person and talk to the breeder about what I am looking for/what my current dog is like. They had their holdback from the same parents' previous litter on site as well as other related dogs which was great. We then talked about the litter they have planned next, just in case none of the pups from this one are suitable, and I was shown those parents and some half-siblings. It was worth the trip!


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

armbrusteri said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone! I did go visit the breeder and it was really neat to see all the dogs in person and talk to the breeder about what I am looking for/what my current dog is like. They had their holdback from the same parents' previous litter on site as well as other related dogs which was great. We then talked about the litter they have planned next, just in case none of the pups from this one are suitable, and I was shown those parents and some half-siblings. It was worth the trip!


Super! I hope this is the beginning of a great working relationship between you and the breeder, and that you find just the right puppy for your home.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

armbrusteri said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone! I did go visit the breeder and it was really neat to see all the dogs in person and talk to the breeder about what I am looking for/what my current dog is like. They had their holdback from the same parents' previous litter on site as well as other related dogs which was great. We then talked about the litter they have planned next, just in case none of the pups from this one are suitable, and I was shown those parents and some half-siblings. It was worth the trip!


That was a good decision. I had several strong recommendations for our breeder, with both pros and cons. When I met her, she and her kennel were exactly as people had described, both the pros (many) and the not so pros (a few). I wasn't ready to buy at the time of the visits but I met our future puppy, and was able to choose when the time came.


----------



## BigHemi45 (May 10, 2016)

I visited my future breeder and it was what totally sold me.


----------

